# Intel Xeon X3450



## musek (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi folks!

I'd like to know if anyone of you had the opportunity to put your hands on a X3450 combined with some common P55 board? 

I'm thinking of building a rig on this CPU (which is an i5 750 with HT) and i do not know about it's compatibility with common P55 motherboards.

Thx in advance for any help


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2009)

as a xeon owner of a previous generation, i'm interested too.

it SHOULD be like mine - just plug in and go but i have no experience with P55 or x58 yet.


----------



## musek (Dec 1, 2009)

Yup, I also think that it SHOULD work, but...


----------



## balooo84 (Dec 2, 2009)

*asrock p55 extreme*

hi the CPU is supported by the asrock p55 boards extreme and Deluxe versions for sure.im running the x3450 on an asrock p55 extreme with 8 gb ram at 3,2 ghz and turbo on with no problems at all.didn't try more because I have no need for it.hope I helped!


----------



## musek (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for this info. So i guess that most P55 boards should recognize this CPU.


----------



## balooo84 (Dec 3, 2009)

possible that all boards support the xeon. I got this one because they list the xeon on the supported CPU list. it runs great and till feb march when I can afford a new mac pro it's a great hackintosh


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 3, 2009)

I currently own a Xeon x3440. Works perfect in both my EVGA p55 FTW, Asrock p55 Extreme and a DFI LP DK p55. Most, if not all p55 boards work fine with these Xeon chips, yet are not "officially" supported.



balooo84 said:


> possible that all boards support the xeon. I got this one because they list the xeon on the supported CPU list. it runs great and till feb march when I can afford a new mac pro it's a great hackintosh



Mac Pro? Meh. Your current MB/CPU combo is just better.


----------



## balooo84 (Dec 3, 2009)

it's great for the price I paid aprox 700 euros for the whole system without monitor. but I hate the messing around with software updates and kexts and so on. that's why I prefer the real one no headaches no nothing. but like I said price absolutely great


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I suppose if you're not really interested in tinkering, then the Mac is fine. I personally find it to be an overpriced, under performing piece of garbage. Just my opinion.


----------



## musek (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank people, very usefull info!  



PS. How do they OC?


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 3, 2009)

musek said:


> Thank people, very usefull info!
> 
> 
> 
> PS. How do they OC?



Xeons generally overclock better than their standard consumer brethren, typically running cooler and/or requiring less voltage at the same speed of a non-xeon CPU.


----------



## musek (Dec 3, 2009)

Yup, I am aware of that and that's why I asked about specific results.  
Thx for your input though.


----------

